

Ask HN: Antivirus on OS X? - hellbanner

I just received an obvious spam message from a vendor. I called them to report and they said &quot;yeah, just delete it, we&#x27;re on macs, it&#x27;s probably just our email that got cracked&quot;.<p>But I want to advise them for antivirus programs. Recommendations?
======
cjensen
Yosemite will only allow you to run signed executables. That by itself is the
only security measure you need.

In theory, a bad actor could sign an evil program. In practice, that's never
happened. If it did happen, the signature would be immediately revoked by
Apple as soon as the issue was detected, and would then cease to be an issue.

------
secfirstmd
Sophos for Mac - it's free and pretty decent.

